# Fabric and stuff



## cie91 (May 31, 2011)

Hi there! 

I'm looking for a crafts shop here in Dubai, where I can find fabrics and other sewing supplies. 
I'm aware of Craft Shop in Jumeirah Town Centre.. But are there anything else? Pref. in Mirdif or MOE?


----------



## cie91 (May 31, 2011)

Noone?


----------



## nite (Apr 11, 2012)

If you venture across the creek to Deira you will find dozens upon dozens of fabric stores in the garment area of the Naif neighborhood. It's safe and u will see western tourists darting around. It's quite fun and you will surely find good bargains.


----------



## nite (Apr 11, 2012)

Take the metro to Baniyas Square, it's very colorful area or ferry across the creek and head inland.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

There are tons of fabric shops in Satwa but they are more expensive than in Deira.

There's also a shop called Fida that sells all sorts of sewing supplies and other crafty stuff. Just park at the carpark behind the mosque and all the shops are across the street.


----------

